# Australian Police Check



## arsenalium (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Do you know what kind of mail AFP are using for mailing the Police Certificates? I am interested esspecially when they are posting internationally, do they post it as a Register Post International?

Regards, 

Sander


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

arsenalium said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know what kind of mail AFP are using for mailing the Police Certificates? I am interested esspecially when they are posting internationally, do they post it as a Register Post International?
> 
> ...


They use Australia Post...the normal postal service, even if it is for international mail. I say this as mine is currently on its way to me


----------



## arsenalium (Nov 15, 2012)

so, it's impossible to track it? Is it the old-fashioned mail with stamps? If I ask them, would they be able to give me tracking number, or receipt or anything to prove that the certificate has really been posted?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

No, it costs more to send registered mail and unless you have paid for it they are not going to. Proof it has been posted! You dont believe the police force when they say they have mailed something lol


----------



## arsenalium (Nov 15, 2012)

I do believe them, but I want to know approx. how many days to expect till I get the certificate. It would have been nice it was registered mail, because the mail comes to me for less than a week. And now I don't know how long it will take. And I can't track it if it delays. Without tracking number I can't ask anyone about it, what's going on? That's so sad 

Regards, 

Sander


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

tell me about it!!It's been 2 months since they posted one & also resent it twice and I;m still waiting for it.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

dee_in said:


> tell me about it!!It's been 2 months since they posted one & also resent it twice and I;m still waiting for it.


I got my letter in a weeks time. Where have you got it shipped . Contact AusPost in your suburb.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm in India. Not sure if it takes that long to get one. I have contacted my local post offices and they didnt get any on my address. Since, it;s a normal post there's no way to track.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Dont you have any friends or colleagues or family in Australia. If you give AFP an aussie address I am sure within a weeks time it ll be delivered to the local address. Whoever gets it can send you a scanned copy of the certificate. Thats how everyone applying from overseas usually do.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

I do. I guess I need to request them to resend it to an Australian address or reapply with one. Never thought it would get delayed and none of my friends here faced such a problem.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Just email AFP and request them to send it to your contact in Australia. They ll do it.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

will do that. hopefully they reply to this email. I have sent one abt the delay and never got a response. I could only get in touch with them via calls. Anyway will try my luck again ...Cheers


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi dee_in, 

Nothing to panic, they are very cooperative if you can let them know that you didn't receive document, they can resend also.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Leo..they sent it thrice already. The only option is to request them to resend it to a diff address or reapply with an Australian postal address . I will contact them on Monday and lets see what happens. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi everyone,

even i have to apply for the Aussie PCC (in coming 2-3 months time), please tell me the complete procedure for the same and how much does it costs???

Also, in my case my wife is a primary applicant and she never been out of india but i was in australia for 2 years for my studies. So, do i need to get a pcc from Australia or not (as i am the secondary applicant)??

Regards


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,
Yes you have to get pcc for Australia , because you were there for one or more then one year.
Just go to AFP website and you can go for Name check only. Cost could be around 40-45$ I guess. May anyone who recently has done can advice exact cost.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

It's $42.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes you have to get Australian PCC as you have lived for more than 12 months. It's an easy online process, below is the link, fee is AUD 42.

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au

I don't know how long it takes for international but if you give Australian address then you will get it in less than 10 days (I got mine in 5 days although average processing time is 15 days)

Girl Aussie 



sameer7106 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> even i have to apply for the Aussie PCC (in coming 2-3 months time), please tell me the complete procedure for the same and how much does it costs???
> 
> ...


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

They require 2 weeks according to their process.
But it is always fast one.


----------



## AjithPvr (Aug 29, 2014)

dee_in said:


> It's $42.


Could you please say what all documents have you uploaded to get 100 points in National Police check form.
I was in Perth for 2 years. so i need to get PCC from Australia. Now I am back in India.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

I submitted a copy of my passport, my Aus bank statement and an Aus debit card copy.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Ginja and Leo...got my NPC today. Wooooooottttt!!!
I requested them to send it an Aus address and they delivered it in 3 days. Quick eh?


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, congrats man.
Btw you can requests to your friend send you scan copy quickly because only that is he one you need to upload.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you and yeah uploaded the scanned copy. Now I jus have to wait for some good news. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,
I need to apply for Australian PCC for me and my wife.I am in India but have stayed in Australia for 3 years from 2009 to 2012.As per AFP website, you need to supply equivalent to Australian document, any overseas document, however in the "Required on Document" section it is mentioned Name and Photo.I will not have my Credit Card or Bank statement with a name and photo.It is usually with name and address.Just checking if it is ok to submit those documents with Name and Address only.Please let me know.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You have to meet 100 points, you can submit any documents (listed) not necessarily bank statement or credit card. How about driver licence/Passport as it has your name/photo/signature, bank statement for address?

Girl Aussie



vermapu said:


> Hi,
> I need to apply for Australian PCC for me and my wife.I am in India but have stayed in Australia for 3 years from 2009 to 2012.As per AFP website, you need to supply equivalent to Australian document, any overseas document, however in the "Required on Document" section it is mentioned Name and Photo.I will not have my Credit Card or Bank statement with a name and photo.It is usually with name and address.Just checking if it is ok to submit those documents with Name and Address only.Please let me know.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

It clearly states that name and address on cc/debit card (Just the name N) or bank account (name & address N-A)is sufficient (. I have submitted both my Aus debit card and bank statement and never had any issue with this.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

It clearly states that name and address on cc/debit card (Just the name N) or bank account (name & address N-A)is sufficient (. I have submitted both my Aus debit card and bank statement and never had any issue with this.


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks girlaussie and dee_in for the prompt reply..

I do have my passport (70 points) and driving license and Bank statement all of which are indian..They should suffice in that case...

In addition I still have a Bank account which is active in Australia(didnt close it since 2 years now)..Can I submit that statement too?However it would have an Aussie address I guess...


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

Doesn't matter. As long as it is active. It was the same case with me but they've accepted it.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You welcome!

I reckon your Indian Bank Statement should do the work as whatever evidence you provide should show your current address. 

Girl Aussie 



vermapu said:


> Thanks girlaussie and dee_in for the prompt reply..
> 
> I do have my passport (70 points) and driving license and Bank statement all of which are indian..They should suffice in that case...
> 
> In addition I still have a Bank account which is active in Australia(didnt close it since 2 years now)..Can I submit that statement too?However it would have an Aussie address I guess...


----------



## vermapu (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks again dee_in and girlaussie...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

you welcome!!

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



vermapu said:


> Thanks again dee_in and girlaussie...


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

dee_in said:


> Thank you and yeah uploaded the scanned copy. Now I jus have to wait for some good news. Fingers crossed!!


Can you please add the timelines in signature?


----------



## naxia (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello! does anyone know the current processing time for a national police check applied for in/within Australia? AFP website says up to 15 working days, but does it normally take that long (given there are no additional police checks done)? Any chances I could get it 3-5 working days? Applied for it today and hoping to receive it next week. *fingers crossed*. Thanks!


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

naxia said:


> Hello! does anyone know the current processing time for a national police check applied for in/within Australia? AFP website says up to 15 working days, but does it normally take that long (given there are no additional police checks done)? Any chances I could get it 3-5 working days? Applied for it today and hoping to receive it next week. *fingers crossed*. Thanks!


Hi,

Couple of my friends got their PCC in a week's time.

All the Best.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

i Friends,

I got the reply from AFP for the queries which i raised to them regarding 100 points and they have said that they do accept Pancard (if its in english) and will give 20 points for that.

Now i am going to lodge my Aussie PCC tomorow and thanks everyone for helping me out for this 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have received my Aussie PCC in just 2 weeks at my address.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> i Friends,
> 
> I got the reply from AFP for the queries which i raised to them regarding 100 points and they have said that they do accept Pancard (if its in english) and will give 20 points for that.
> 
> ...


Hi sameer,

You seems to be from the same city as of mine.......can you please PM me your contact details (if its in the forum rules)

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I had applied for Australian PCC yesterday and received the mail today that it has been completed. Does anyone know how long it would take to reach india by post. Should i call and ask them to send to my friends australian address. Any pointer would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - 8 May 2015*
*189 LODGED/ACK- 14 May 2015| PCC SELF/WIFE-| 
MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for Australian PCC yesterday and received the mail today that it has been completed. Does anyone know how long it would take to reach india by post. Should i call and ask them to send to my friends australian address. Any pointer would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As per my experience it might take somewhere from a week to 3 weeks of time to get delivered to India.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

Sameer, it's better to get it mailed to your Aus address. you will get it in 2-3 days.


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry that was for ExpatIndia


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

dee_in said:


> Sorry that was for ExpatIndia


not a problem


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

I lodged my NPC application online, but did a bit of a goof up. 
In the current address section I mentioned my current (India) address and living at this address since last 20 yrs.
Consequently the fields for other/previous addresses did not open up, and I never quoted my addresses in Oz. 
I realized this after lodging the application (as the 'other address' fields did show up on my wife's application). 
Should I go ahead and email them about this mistake? Or just wait until they come back with a comment/approval/rejection?
Will it be seen as an attempt to conceal information?
Are the old Oz addresses that important ? (i heard that they run the check only on the name).

Pls advise


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

evangelist said:


> I lodged my NPC application online, but did a bit of a goof up.
> In the current address section I mentioned my current (India) address and living at this address since last 20 yrs.
> Consequently the fields for other/previous addresses did not open up, and I never quoted my addresses in Oz.
> I realized this after lodging the application (as the 'other address' fields did show up on my wife's application).
> ...


Hi ,

dont worry about the address thingy.......you'll get your NPC soon

All the best


----------

